# Netzteil zu schwach oder defekt?



## DaSebbo (22. Juni 2012)

Gute Tag zusammen, Ich weiß das dieses Thema schon sehr oft besprochen wurd aber ich muss dennoch fragen...
Mein System: AMD Phenom X6 1100T BE
16x DDR 3 Corsair 1600MHz 1,5V
ASUS M5A99X EVO
ATI Sapphire HD 7870 2MB
BEquiet! 550W 3,3V - 32A, 5V - 30A, 12V1 - 18A, 12V2 - 18A, 12V3 - 18A, 12V4 - 18A, -12V - 0,5A, 5VSB - 3A
1 DVD/CD Brenner
2 Sata Festplatten
2 LED Lüfter 80*80
1 140*240 Lüfter
1 Lüftersteuerung

Jetzt habe Ich das Problem das der PC immer bei BF3 nach einer gewissen Zeit (entweder nach paar Minuten oder gar nach paar Stunden)
der Bildschirm Schwarz wird und sich nichts mehr tut (Lüfter laufen alle!) Hin und wieder startet das Teil dann von selbst neu aber idr muss Ich
über den Reseter selbst starten. Das passiert nur bei BF3 bei anderen Spielen ist bis jetzt nichts gewesen.
Fumark 6 std laufen lassen keine Fehler, Prime 6 std keine Fehler, Memtest 6std keine Fehler!
Kann ich davon ausgehen das dass Netzteil entweder zu wenig Strom hergibt oder es gar defekt ist? Hab
heute morgen neues Bestellt mit 730W und 30A auf der 12V Schiene.
Muss dazu sagen das Ich vor der genannten Graka eine GTX570 drin hatte und die lief ohne Probleme, als Ich dann die 7870 eingebaut hatte
kam der Fehler glaub 2 Wochen später...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juni 2012)

So etwas gab es hier schon vor kurzem, an dem Netzteil wird es nicht liegen ( nenne mal die genaue Modellbezeichnung ). Hast du schon mal andere Treiber versucht und wie sehen die Temperaturen der Karte bzw Rest aus?


----------



## DaSebbo (22. Juni 2012)

Temps sehen eig ok aus CPU max 61 GPU max 58 und MB knapp 35-40
Hatte schon die Treiber von der CD genommen weil ich die aktuelen Installiert hatte aber auch ohne Erfolg -_-
Genaue Bezeichung vom Netzteil: kann jetzt nur die Modelnummer nennen da sonst nichts anderes daraufsteht ausser halt die Amperezahlen etc : BQT E6 550W
Hatte auch schon überlegt "eben mal" das System komplett neu aufzusetzen aber da Ich mir halt auch nciht sicher war ob das was bringen würd hab Ich es bis jetzt noch nicht gemacht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juni 2012)

Hattest du den 12.6 Beta schon mal probiert?


----------



## DaSebbo (22. Juni 2012)

hmm ne den noch nicht hab den 12.3 drauf ist ja der erste für die Graka und mit dem 12.4er war das Problem auch, dann müsst Ich den ma draufziehn bin nur nicht so der Fan von Betatreibern


----------



## Der-Bert (22. Juni 2012)

Guck mal wie warm die Festplatte wird. 

Hab das gestern selber gehabt. Bild wurde einfach schwarz und hat einfach neu gestartet. Bei den Temps geschaut und siehe da HDD´S etwas zu warm. Windowsplatte ca.48° und Spieleplatte ca.52°.

Schnelleren Lüfter vor den HDD´s gebaut und jetzt läufts ohne Probleme. Beide ca.31° beim Zocken.


----------



## DaSebbo (22. Juni 2012)

Temps von den Platten sind IO davor hängt der 120*240 lüfter temps max 33grad


----------



## Der-Bert (22. Juni 2012)

Ah ok. Sagt dir Windows das er unerwartet herunter Gefahren wurde?


----------



## DaSebbo (22. Juni 2012)

nope nichts kein bluescreen nada das einzige was kommt ist wenn ich den pc wieder hochfahren lasse halt mit abgesicherter modus und normalstart, hab bluescreen an also damit er mir einen anzeigt aber tut er ja auch nicht


----------



## Der-Bert (22. Juni 2012)

Versuchs mal mit Treiber neu instalieren den Dr.Bakterius vorgeschlagen hat.

Und wen das nicht hilft dann vieleicht das Sys mal neu drauf machen.


----------



## DaSebbo (22. Juni 2012)

hab den grad drauf und zocke schon fleißig.
aber kann ich jetzt von nem hardware fehler abwegen?


----------



## harl.e.kin (22. Juni 2012)

Evtl. wird das netzteil zu warm.


----------



## DaSebbo (22. Juni 2012)

Hatte schon nen Venti vor der kiste stehen ^^ bringt auch nichts


----------



## Research (22. Juni 2012)

Mal alles gleichzeitig stressen.


----------



## DaSebbo (22. Juni 2012)

Also Ich habe jetzt knapp 4 std dauerspielen mit BF3 hintermir und funzt bis jetzt ohne Probleme... Ich werd das mal weiter im Auge behalten und hoffen das sich das Problem gelöst hat, das Netzteil was Ich bestellt hab werd ich trotzdem ma nehmen dann muss ich mir keiner sorgen machen wenn Ich auf die Idee komme zu übertakten^^ ich sag mal Danke für die freundliche Hilfe...


----------

